# AOC open day Tonbridge Audi



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope it's ok to post this up?

The Audi Owners Club is holding an open day at Tonbridge Audi in Kent on the 18th September 2010.

It is an open invite to anyone who owns an Audi, new, old, slow, fast, standard, original, clapt out through to concourse. It really doesn't matter..

Tonbridge Audi are making their service team available, free of charge, for diagnostics, health checks and general inspections. If you would like your car looked over by an Audi Technician or have some fault codes pulled, you will need to let me know in advance so that I can book a time slot for you and issue you a VIP pass. There will be a concourse section which is limited to 12 cars I'm afraid due to available space, so if you would like to put your car forward, again let me know in advance.

There will be specialist's that Audi use in the way of a bodywork technicians, interior etc, they will be on hand for advice and helpful tips.

There will be opportunities for VIP pass holders to take their cars out on the local test routes that Tonbridge Audi use for their prospective customers. Some of these routes can be great fun as they have been selected to get the best enjoyment out of the higher end cars. A disclaimer will need to be signed by the driver before you go out. The number of cars per cruise will be limited too for safety reasons but please remember that these will still be the queens highway's, you'll be out with fellow enthusiast's in their pride and joy so the cruise should not be treated as a race.

I will need to know numbers in advance, including any passengers, so that we can get the passes and everything else organised.

Looking forward to meeting you and your Audi,

Geoff Black

AOC South East Rep

[email protected]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I could most probably make this.

How do I book a time slot for a diagnostics, heath check and inspection

May also be up for a spirited drive 

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'll go for this... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Neil,

I got your email, thank you. I now have you down as coming and have marked that you want both the diagnostics and health check. I will indicate to Tonbridge how many are wanting this service in aadvance and they will then organise you into time slots.

So, if anyone does want these services FOC, simply make it known and I will take it from there :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i could be up for it, put me down matey.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Crouchie said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I got your email, thank you. I now have you down as coming and have marked that you want both the diagnostics and health check. I will indicate to Tonbridge how many are wanting this service in aadvance and they will then organise you into time slots.
> 
> So, if anyone does want these services FOC, simply make it known and I will take it from there :wink:


Thanks Geoff


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich/Ian probably best to email Geoff so you get your names down before its full up.

His address from the OP

Geoff Black

AOC South East Rep

[email protected]


----------



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheers Rich, Nice one Ian. Are either of you wanting any checks, inspections or diagnostics? Or do you want all three :lol: 
If you could also let me know if your bringing anyone along with you. If I know exactly who's coming in advance, I can issue VIP passes to everyone 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No wont need any checks pal. I could well have one other with me mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi mate,

I might need someone to check out noise I get from my nearside wheel (don't know which one for sure), but that's only if I haven't already had it diagnosed by then. But I suppose it might be worth slinging me down for a healthcheck anyway if that's okay?!

I fancy doing the drive thing too. Especially if they loan me an R8 while they do the free healthcheck... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

I see no reason why they can't lend you an R8 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll put you in for a health check Rich :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Crouchie said:


> I see no reason why they can't lend you an R8 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll put you in for a health check Rich :wink:


Bugger the health check, you can have my car and I'll give the R8 (V10 please in red) a good cardio vascular workout...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Should be able to make this, can I have a health check too? Can they do the car as well?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Geoff..

Stick my name down for this mate.. Can I have a health check , diagnostics etc done as well please..

I,ve always wanted a badge that says VIP...  :lol:

Regards

Mark...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> I,ve always wanted a badge that says VIP...  :lol:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark...


Very Impressive Patio... :lol:


----------



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheers denTTed and y3putt, Your names have been added to the list :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What time does it all kick off on the day?


----------



## Crouchie (Jun 17, 2010)

Tonbridge Audi/AOC Open Day, Saturday September 18th

I spoke with Tonbridge Audi today and gave them the list for who's coming and who is having the various free checks that are on offer. There were only 3 cars entered for the concours in the end and as I suspected, they have said they may leave this bit out this time round. Apologies to those that did enter.

For those that have already said they are coming, you will be collecting your VIP passes when you arrive on the day and you will also be told your time slots for your diagnostics etc.

The Checks start at 10:00 and will go on to about 16:00.

The Address:

Tonbridge Audi
Brooke Farm
Five Oak Green Road
Tonbridge
Kent
TN11 0QN

If you have any questions, please email me, [email protected]

See you all on the day

Geoff


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry mate but i may be working this Sat now.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I may have to work this weekend also..I,m afraid..

If I do come it will be later on..

Mark..


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks again Geoff for letting us know about this I'm pleased to say that Audi have told me my car is in great condition and the health check uncovered nothing more than front brake disks needed soon which I already knew 

I was expecting the usual Audi list of things that need doing :roll:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

As Neil said Geoff..

Many thanks for arranging today.. Great day and superb hospitality from ALL at Tonbridge Audi...

My car was in A1 condition whch was good to hear.. 

Must admit though that R8 was very very nice.. my wife liked it...

The RS6 both new and old were  too...

Good day and Thanks once again..

Mark..

Nice to see you and your lads Neil..


----------

